# Credete nel paranormale?



## Old belledejour (12 Ottobre 2008)

Credete nei fenomeni paranormali? Io no e non voglio crederci! Non sono credente figuriamoci se credo ai malocchi, alle fatture, all'oroscopo, alle carte e cose simili. 
Il fatto è che però ho conosciuto una persona che mi ha lasciata un tantino interdetta.

Voi cosa ne pensate? quali sono le vostre esperienze?


----------



## Old giobbe (12 Ottobre 2008)

Più o meno...
Credo che non possano prevedere il futuro ma che possano vedere il passato.
Credo che possano esistere fenomeni paranormali non ancora spiegati dalla scienza.
Sono pratiche contrarie al primo comandamento.


----------



## Old Italia1 (12 Ottobre 2008)

no.


----------



## Verena67 (12 Ottobre 2008)

Non è la sede giusta per questo discorso. Prego lo Staff di spostarlo in forum libero.


----------



## Old giobbe (12 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non è la sede giusta per questo discorso. Prego lo Staff di spostarlo in forum libero.


Quoto. È giusto spostarlo in libero.


----------



## Old Italia1 (12 Ottobre 2008)

la lettura delle carte/l'astrologia non rientra nella sezione paranormale?


----------



## Old giobbe (12 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> la lettura delle carte/l'astrologia non rientra nella sezione paranormale?


È come parlare di ateismo in chiesa, del Milan in un Inter Club ecc.
Meglio farlo fuori.


----------



## Verena67 (12 Ottobre 2008)

Qui noi si da' un servizio. AGGRATIS.

Le discussioni di principio vanno fatte altrove.


----------



## Old belledejour (12 Ottobre 2008)

Scusate ho sbagliato sezione!!! Chiedo anche io allo staff di spostarlo!
Non è che vado contro il "servizio" che date qui eh! Ne  è una questione morale.
Io son sempre stata una che non ha mai creduto a nulla, poi ti trovi davanti persone che ti descrivono cose di cui non sanno nulla e... resti spiazzata.
E' quello che è successo a me.
Da premettere che io mi occupo di una materia che non concepisce nulla di tutto cio'.


----------



## Fedifrago (12 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Credete nei fenomeni paranormali? Io no e non voglio crederci! Non sono credente figuriamoci se credo ai malocchi, alle fatture, all'oroscopo, alle carte e cose simili.
> Il fatto è che però ho conosciuto una persona che mi ha lasciata un tantino interdetta.
> 
> Voi cosa ne pensate? quali sono le vostre esperienze?


Non credo nel paranormale, ma son convinto che la nostra mente abbia potenzialità ancora totalmente inesplorate ed inesplicate che potrebbero spiegare certi "fenomeni" a prima vista "spiazzanti".

Se si conoscessero a fondo tali potenzialità non si parlerebbe più di paranormale ma di normalità.


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Ottobre 2008)

io anni fa feci un corso di dinamica mentale e alla fine ci fecero fare un esercizio mentale che mi lasciò interdetta...in breve durante una tecnica di rilassamento profondo vidi,dopo che uno del corso che mi affiancava nell'esercizio mi parlò di una persona a grandi linee, un difetto fisico (piccolo) che questa persona aveva . Si accese proprio una luce nella mia testa che illuminava questo difetto fisico.Al momento il mio affiancatore pensava che l'esercizio non fosse venuto perchè non era al corrente di quel difetto (era suo nonno).
Mi chiamo' qualche giorno dopo per dirmi che aveva parlato col nonno che  gli aveva confermato il difetto di cui nemmeno lui era a conoscenza. Aveva un mignolino con la falange fissa, paralizzata perchè gli si era gelato durante la guerra.
questo solo per dire come la nostra mente,se ben addestrata e allenata possa fare cose che nemmeno ci immaginiamo.


----------



## Old Italia1 (12 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io anni fa feci un corso di dinamica mentale e alla fine ci fecero fare un esercizio mentale che mi lasciò interdetta...in breve durante una tecnica di rilassamento profondo vidi,dopo che uno del corso che mi affiancava nell'esercizio mi parlò di una persona a grandi linee, un difetto fisico (piccolo) che questa persona aveva . Si accese proprio una luce nella mia testa che illuminava questo difetto fisico.Al momento il mio affiancatore pensava che l'esercizio non fosse venuto perchè non era al corrente di quel difetto (era suo nonno).
> Mi chiamo' qualche giorno dopo per dirmi che aveva parlato col nonno che  gli aveva confermato il difetto di cui nemmeno lui era a conoscenza. Aveva un mignolino con la falange fissa, paralizzata perchè gli si era gelato durante la guerra.
> questo solo per dire come la nostra mente,se ben addestrata e allenata possa fare cose che nemmeno ci immaginiamo.


io lo vedo proprio.,...hai tre dita dei piedi...


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> io lo vedo proprio.,...hai tre dita dei piedi...


ti aspettavo al varco, pirlone!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




guarda che è verissimo..

anzi volevo mettere ps.aspetto la battuta di ale...


----------



## Old Italia1 (12 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ti aspettavo al varco, pirlone!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


capirai che previsione.....paranormale! 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















hai visto sono un fenomeno paranormale?...mitico sordi....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (12 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> capirai che previsione.....paranormale!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


grande film.....attualissimo


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> capirai che previsione.....paranormale!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old belledejour (12 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io anni fa feci un corso di dinamica mentale e alla fine ci fecero fare un esercizio mentale che mi lasciò interdetta...in breve durante una tecnica di rilassamento profondo vidi,dopo che uno del corso che mi affiancava nell'esercizio mi parlò di una persona a grandi linee, un difetto fisico (piccolo) che questa persona aveva . Si accese proprio una luce nella mia testa che illuminava questo difetto fisico.Al momento il mio affiancatore pensava che l'esercizio non fosse venuto perchè non era al corrente di quel difetto (era suo nonno).
> Mi chiamo' qualche giorno dopo per dirmi che aveva parlato col nonno che  gli aveva confermato il difetto di cui nemmeno lui era a conoscenza. Aveva un mignolino con la falange fissa, paralizzata perchè gli si era gelato durante la guerra.
> questo solo per dire come la nostra mente,se ben addestrata e allenata possa fare cose che nemmeno ci immaginiamo.


bellissimo esercizio.


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> bellissimo esperimento


a me colpì moltissimo.
Ero riuscita a vedere una cosa particolare in una persona mai vista nè conosciuta.
Dinamica mentale è un allenamento della mente, si posso fare cose incredibili ma bisogna stare attenti a non esagerare.
oggi faccio molta fatica anche solo a usare le tecniche di rilassamento.
Devi farle tutti i giorni e sono anni che non la uso


----------



## Old Italia1 (12 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


>


guarda che è quello che sto tentando di fare io....


----------



## Old Italia1 (12 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> grande film.....attualissimo


----------



## Old geisha (12 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Credete nei fenomeni paranormali? Io no e non voglio crederci! Non sono credente figuriamoci se credo ai malocchi, alle fatture, all'oroscopo, alle carte e cose simili.
> Il fatto è che però ho conosciuto una persona che mi ha lasciata un tantino interdetta.
> 
> Voi cosa ne pensate? quali sono le vostre esperienze?


credo ........ ma è lunga......


----------



## Old belledejour (12 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me colpì moltissimo.
> Ero riuscita a vedere una cosa particolare in una persona mai vista nè conosciuta.
> Dinamica mentale è un allenamento della mente, si posso fare cose incredibili ma bisogna stare attenti a non esagerare.
> oggi faccio molta fatica anche solo a usare le tecniche di rilassamento.
> Devi farle tutti i giorni e sono anni che non la uso



Sono stata stupida a lasciarmi suggestionare... Freud si sarà rivoltato nella tomba.


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Sono stata stupida a lasciarmi suggestionare... Freud si sarà rivoltato nella tomba.


cioè?


----------



## Old belledejour (12 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> cioè?


Stavo parlando con una persona che conosco poco, dico di aver mal di testa e parte con la scemenza del malocchio. Dico che non ci credo, faccio battutine ciniche e sarcastiche, ma gli lascio spiegare le sue esperienze con malocchi e fatture.
Parte un botta e risposta.
Finchè non parliamo della casa affittata ( francamente strana) al mare.
Mi dice cose specifiche della casa. Cosa c'era dietro la porta, quante ne eravamo con chi ero.
E cosi mi dice anche cose mie che nessuno sa. Come a che ora ho ricevuto l'ultima telefonata.

Mah!


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Stavo parlando con una persona che conosco poco, dico di aver mal di testa e parte con la scemenza del malocchio. Dico che non ci credo, faccio battutine ciniche e sarcastiche, ma gli lascio spiegare le sue esperienze con malocchi e fatture.
> Parte un botta e risposta.
> Finchè non parliamo della casa affittata ( francamente strana) al mare.
> Mi dice cose specifiche della casa. Cosa c'era dietro la porta, quante ne eravamo con chi ero.
> ...


io ci credo ma mi fa anche paura il paranormale


----------



## Old sperella (12 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Stavo parlando con una persona che conosco poco, dico di aver mal di testa e parte con la scemenza del malocchio. Dico che non ci credo, faccio battutine ciniche e sarcastiche, ma gli lascio spiegare le sue esperienze con malocchi e fatture.
> Parte un botta e risposta.
> Finchè non parliamo della casa affittata ( francamente strana) al mare.
> Mi dice cose specifiche della casa. Cosa c'era dietro la porta, quante ne eravamo con chi ero.
> ...


...e tu a quel punto .....?


----------



## Old belledejour (12 Ottobre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> ...e tu a quel punto .....?



Gli ho creduto per comodità! Cioè l'ho bombardato di domande. E visto che mi ha detto che finirò l'uni a testa alta, mi è convenuto dargli ragione.

Però son cose che mi spaventano.


----------



## Old sperella (12 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Gli ho creduto per comodità! Cioè l'ho bombardato di domande. E visto che mi ha detto che finirò l'uni a testa alta, mi è convenuto dargli ragione.
> 
> Però son cose che mi spaventano.


Più che per comodità a me sarebbe venuto un coccolone  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .


----------



## Nordica (12 Ottobre 2008)

Io credo che ce qualcosa di più!

credo nel sesto senso, credo nel' anima!

credo che dobbiamo essere più che solo carne che poi marcische!

credo che la nostra anima include tante cose che noi non conosciamo!


----------



## Old Holly (12 Ottobre 2008)

Io ci credo perchè in passato ci ho avuto a che fare, ma come dice Geisha, è una storia lunga.
Mi sono presa pure dell'idiota per questo...
In più quando mia figlia era più giovane... "sentiva" delle presenze in casa, quando ci penso mi vengono i capelli dritti... anche perchè, è una persona parecchio razionale...


----------



## Old Italia1 (12 Ottobre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> ...e tu a quel punto .....?


ha cominciato a lacrimare come la statua di civitavecchia...
scusate, ma non ho resistito....


----------



## Old belledejour (12 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ha cominciato a lacrimare come la statua di civitavecchia...
> scusate, ma non ho resistito....





















Si ma poi ho gridato ITALIAAAAAAA UNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! 

Mi ci voleva sta risata va'.


----------



## Old sperella (12 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ha cominciato a lacrimare come la statua di civitavecchia...
> scusate, ma non ho resistito....












   no dai , non svacchiamo anche questo !!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> *Credete nei fenomeni paranormali*? Io no e non voglio crederci! Non sono credente figuriamoci se credo ai malocchi, alle fatture, all'oroscopo, alle carte e cose simili.
> Il fatto è che però ho conosciuto una persona che mi ha lasciata un tantino interdetta.
> 
> Voi cosa ne pensate? quali sono le vostre esperienze?


 Non ci credo soltanto. E' una conseguenza naturale del personale sviluppo spirituale. Quale piega prende, dipende dall'entusiasmo che si mette. Non credo molto alla "scienza" spirituale, quali l'orosocopo e le carte, ma non dubito che se usati per quello che sono, possono essere veicoli potenti del paranormale.


----------



## Old Italia1 (12 Ottobre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> no dai , non svacchiamo anche questo !!


ok...cercherò di non leggere...


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ok...cercherò di non leggere...


vedo che anche tu hai un difetto fisico nella zona cerebrale..


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io anni fa feci un corso di dinamica mentale e alla fine ci fecero fare un esercizio mentale che mi lasciò interdetta...in breve durante una tecnica di rilassamento profondo vidi,dopo che uno del corso che mi affiancava nell'esercizio mi parlò di una persona a grandi linee, un difetto fisico (piccolo) che questa persona aveva . Si accese proprio una luce nella mia testa che illuminava questo difetto fisico.Al momento il mio affiancatore pensava che l'esercizio non fosse venuto perchè non era al corrente di quel difetto (era suo nonno).
> Mi chiamo' qualche giorno dopo per dirmi che aveva parlato col nonno che gli aveva confermato il difetto di cui nemmeno lui era a conoscenza. Aveva un mignolino con la falange fissa, paralizzata perchè gli si era gelato durante la guerra.
> questo solo per dire come la nostra mente,se ben addestrata e allenata possa fare cose che nemmeno ci immaginiamo.


Io direi che dobbiamo fare distinzione fra esercizi mentali e spirituali. La mente è in grado di fare cose fantastiche, ma non sono paranormali, perché con adeguato esercizio e tecnica quasi chiunque può raggiungere lo stesso o simile risultato. Sono infatti le aree poco o non esplorate di cui parla Fedifrago.

I risultati ottenuti da esercizi spirituali sono imprevedibili e incontrollabili perfino per chi le pratica, e in molti casi è meglio lasciare stare. Ci sono alcuni settori di relativo facile accesso, come ad esempio prevedere il futuro o viaggiare nel passato, soprattutto perché questi due esercizi sappiamo fare tutti.

Chiunque è in grado prevedere il prossimo futuro, almeno in minima parte. Se non fosse così, non potremmo "volere". Il limite naturale è attorno a 1 minuto in avanti, e qualche giorno nel passato. Non si tratta di soli ricordi (= esercizio mentale) però. Alcuni ricordi sono percepiti pur non faccendo parte della nostra vita.

Un altro settore di cui si sente spesso parlare è la telepatia. Ci sono due tipi di telepatia, una mentale, e una spirituale. La telepatia mentale funziona soltanto con esseri simili fra di loro, e consiste nello scambio di immagini e parole. Chi percepisce che "qualcuno sta parlando di me", pratica la telepatia mentale, e chi l'ha sviluppata, può anche dire chi è e da dove. Chi pratica la telepatia mentale, può manipolare il pensiero altrui, e qui entriamo nel lato negativo, spesso chiamato "magia nera".

La telepatia spirituale permette il contatto con un qualsiasi essere vivente, perfino con "oggetti". Fra di questi subentra di poter percepire una canzone, accendere la radio e sentire esattamente questa canzone.


----------



## Old Italia1 (13 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> vedo che anche tu hai un difetto fisico nella zona cerebrale..


chi ti ha detto che ho pochi capelli?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Ottobre 2008)

Telepatia
Alcuni ricercatori dell'università di Manchester hanno creato un mondo virtuale al computer allo scopo di testare l'esistenza di capacità telepatiche. Il sistema, che immerge un individuo in un videogioco che riproduce normali ambienti umani, è stato messo a punto come parte di un progetto comune della University's School Computer Science e la School of Psychological Sciences. 

 



Un centinaio di volontari prenderà parte al test che si propone di verificare se esiste una comunicazione telepatica tra due individui e quanto su questa influisca il tipo di rapporto che intercorre tra loro. La prova verrà condotta su due soggetti che possono essere amici, colleghi o familiari. Verranno situati in stanze separate, a piani differenti di uno stesso edificio, per evitare qualunque possibilità di comunicazione. I partecipanti avranno accesso all'ambiente virtuale indossando un casco dotato di display tridimensionale e un guanto elettronico che useranno per navigare nel mondo generato dal computer. Una volta dentro, vedranno una selezione casuale di cose, tra le quali un telefono, un pallone da calcio e un ombrello. La persona nella prima stanza vedrà un oggetto alla volta e gli verrà richiesto di concentrarsi e interagire con questo. Al volontario nell'altra stanza verrà presentato di volta in volta lo stesso oggetto con l'aggiunta di tre immagini esca, quindi dovrà indicare quello che ritiene che il suo partner stia cercando di trasmettergli. 

Il sistema è stato progettato dal Dr. Craig Murray della School of Psychological Sciences e completato da Toby Howard e Fabrice Calette, della School of Computer Science. La sfida è stata di superare le numerose trappole evidenti negli studi precedenti, nei quali i partecipanti potevano facilmente manipolare i risultati creando un effetto telepatico in realtà inesistente. Immergendo i volontari in un ambiente virtuale si è resa impossibile qualunque altra forma di comunicazione. Tutto è stato strutturato per essere il più realistico possibile e oltre a poter scegliere gli oggetti e sentire i suoni che producono, i partecipanti potranno spostarli all'interno del mondo virtuale. 

Non possiamo dunque che aspettare con curiosità i risultati di questi interessanti test.

http://www.cicap.org/new/articolo.php?id=102150


----------



## Old ilary (13 Ottobre 2008)

io non ci credo, si tratta di pura suggestione. Credo solo in Dio.
ps. però l'oroscopo di paolo fox ci azzecca!!! ;-)


----------



## Old Disperata78 (13 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io anni fa feci un corso di dinamica mentale e alla fine ci fecero fare un esercizio mentale che mi lasciò interdetta...in breve durante una tecnica di rilassamento profondo vidi,dopo che uno del corso che mi affiancava nell'esercizio mi parlò di una persona a grandi linee, un difetto fisico (piccolo) che questa persona aveva . Si accese proprio una luce nella mia testa che illuminava questo difetto fisico.Al momento il mio affiancatore pensava che l'esercizio non fosse venuto perchè non era al corrente di quel difetto (era suo nonno).
> Mi chiamo' qualche giorno dopo per dirmi che aveva parlato col nonno che  gli aveva confermato il difetto di cui nemmeno lui era a conoscenza. Aveva un mignolino con la falange fissa, paralizzata perchè gli si era gelato durante la guerra.
> questo solo per dire come la nostra mente,se ben addestrata e allenata possa fare cose che nemmeno ci immaginiamo.


e poi la marmotta confezionava la cioccolata,ridicola che sfotti me, mentre poi racconti certe fesserie...
Mai creduto nel paranormale...


----------



## tatitati (13 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Credete nei fenomeni paranormali? Io no e non voglio crederci! Non sono credente figuriamoci se credo ai malocchi, alle fatture, all'oroscopo, alle carte e cose simili.
> Il fatto è che però ho conosciuto una persona che mi ha lasciata un tantino interdetta.
> 
> Voi cosa ne pensate? quali sono le vostre esperienze?


 
distinguiamo please.
il paranormale è una cosa e comprende un certo tipo di fenomeni.
il malocchio non esiste ma esistono le elergie negative che provengono da noi stessi.
l'oroscopo vale solo se te lo fai fare da persona veramente esperta. non credere all'oroscopo quotidiano perchè non vale una cicca.
le fatture.. qui ci sarebbe da fare  e dire tanto. ci sono legamenti fatture riti. mi sono trovata a farne e a riceverne purtoppo. ma non sono cose tipo zampa di rospo e occhi di lucertola.. sono formule fatte di energia che viene da dentro e tant atanta luce...
ti ho lasciata interdetta? me dispias...


----------



## tatitati (13 Ottobre 2008)

ilary ha detto:


> io non ci credo, si tratta di pura suggestione. Credo solo in Dio.
> ps. però l'oroscopo di paolo fox ci azzecca!!! ;-)


 
se vabè...


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Ottobre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> e poi la marmotta confezionava la cioccolata,ridicola che sfotti me, mentre poi racconti certe fesserie...
> Mai creduto nel paranormale...


prova ad ipnotizzare la pecora và 

	
	
		
		
	


	












oppure comunicaci telepaticamente che mi sa che il quoziente è il medesimo


----------



## Old disperso (13 Ottobre 2008)

io la prendo un po' come dylan dog:

con scettica curiosità!

mi affascina molto il mondo del paranormale, poi vivendo in una città come Torino puoi trovare molti spunti e anche molti exluoghi di culto pagani e di satanisti della domenica.
Le carte, le rune e tutte queste cose mi diverte farle, ma sto cominciando a odiarle per causa di mia madre che è una cliente ideale di Vanna Marchi e mi martella non poco.

Per concludere: mi interesso molto, ma da li a crederci ne ha da passare di acqua sotto i ponti


----------



## Old belledejour (13 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> distinguiamo please.
> il paranormale è una cosa e comprende un certo tipo di fenomeni.
> il malocchio non esiste ma esistono le elergie negative che provengono da noi stessi.
> l'oroscopo vale solo se te lo fai fare da persona veramente esperta. non credere all'oroscopo quotidiano perchè non vale una cicca.
> ...



No tati non mi hai lasciata interdetta. Mi piace capire e conoscere cose che non so.
Ci sono libri che parlano di queste cose? Libri seri però.
Io lessi tempo fa "Sud e magia" parlava delle credenze in Lucania.


----------



## Old Jesus (13 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Credete nei fenomeni paranormali? Io no e non voglio crederci! Non sono credente figuriamoci se credo ai malocchi, alle fatture, all'oroscopo, alle carte e cose simili.
> Il fatto è che però ho conosciuto una persona che mi ha lasciata un tantino interdetta.
> 
> Voi cosa ne pensate? quali sono le vostre esperienze?


Più che ai paranormali io credo ai paraculi.....


----------



## Old disperso (13 Ottobre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Più che ai paranormali io credo ai paraculi.....


e quelli a volte rasentano il paranormale di brutto


----------



## Old belledejour (13 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> *prova ad ipnotizzare la pecora và*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sei crudele!


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Sei crudele!


bhè scusa...da una che ha raccontato una storia del genere sentirsi parlare della marmottina che incarta la cioccolata....c'est paradossal!!


----------



## Old Jesus (13 Ottobre 2008)

disperso ha detto:


> e quelli a volte rasentano il paranormale di brutto


A Dispè..... Ci facciamo insieme una birra paranormale ?


----------



## tatitati (13 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> No tati non mi hai lasciata interdetta. Mi piace capire e conoscere cose che non so.
> Ci sono libri che parlano di queste cose? Libri seri però.
> Io lessi tempo fa "Sud e magia" parlava delle credenze in Lucania.


 
penso proprio ce ne siano. ma io preferisco leggere altro.. tipo quello sulle leggi dell'attrazione...


----------



## Old disperso (13 Ottobre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> A Dispè..... Ci facciamo insieme una birra paranormale ?


Mio caro amico dal costato ferito...in casa mia c'è una nebbia paranormale che sembra l'esorcismo di emily rose


----------



## tatitati (13 Ottobre 2008)

mi!!! bellissimo avatar... lo adoravo quando faceva il vampiro con quei capelli lunghi.. secondo me cuccava da matti...


----------



## tatitati (13 Ottobre 2008)

non giocate con certe cose bambini monelli...


----------



## Old Jesus (13 Ottobre 2008)

disperso ha detto:


> Mio caro amico dal costato ferito...in casa mia c'è una nebbia paranormale che sembra l'esorcismo di emily rose


Vengo a benedirti la casa..... Birra consacrata....


----------



## Old Jesus (13 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> mi!!! bellissimo avatar... lo adoravo quando faceva il vampiro con quei capelli lunghi.. secondo me cuccava da matti...


Cuccava sì.......


----------



## Old belledejour (13 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> non giocate con certe cose bambini monelli...


Infatti..
da questa tua affermazione mi è venuta in mente una cosa, e ti/vi chiedo se secondo voi esistono le anime dannate. Cioè quelle che non riescono a trovar pace nè in cielo e nè in terra. 
Una specie di Sam in Gost.


----------



## Old belledejour (13 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> penso proprio ce ne siano. ma io preferisco leggere altro.. tipo quello sulle leggi dell'attrazione...



mmm a me piacerebbe leggerne uno sulle tradizioni e sulle reali esperienze vissute.


----------



## Old Jesus (13 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Infatti..
> da questa tua affermazione mi è venuta in mente una cosa, e ti/vi chiedo se secondo voi esistono le anime dannate. Cioè quelle che non riescono a trovar pace nè in cielo e nè in terra.
> Una specie di Sam in Gost.


Certo che esistono
Finchè son vive però....
Poi, quando crepano, stanno in pace pure loro e non rompono le palle a nessuno.......


----------



## Nobody (13 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Infatti..
> da questa tua affermazione mi è venuta in mente una cosa, e ti/vi chiedo *se secondo voi esistono le anime dannate*. Cioè quelle che non riescono a trovar pace nè in cielo e nè in terra.
> Una specie di Sam in Gost.


Prima bisognerebbe vedere se esistono le anime... cosa in sè difficile da credere, in quanto è assai probabile che tutto quello che costruisce la nostra identità (memoria, pensieri, autocoscienza) andrà irrimediabilmente perso quando il nostro cervello morirà e si decomporrà.


----------



## Old disperso (13 Ottobre 2008)

facciamo così:

Il Castello della Rotta, a Moncalieri, spiriti, spettri ed immagini lemuriche sono veramente tanti, forse addirittura troppi.

Visioni e apparizioni descritte da giornali e libri, foto di presunti disincarnati ed entità di un'altra dimensione richiamano leggende. Questi racconti giustificano le 'presenze dell'Aldilà'.

Un sacerdote fu murato vivo nel Quattrocento - secondo un racconto - e per questo si vedrebbe l'ombra di un uomo in abito talare, assiso su uno scanno episcopale.

Una giovinetta di nobile casato si suicidò lanciandosi nel vuoto dalle mura del vecchio Castello. Rimane di lei l'evanescente spettro bianco, vagante intorno al maniero, nelle giornate uggiose d'autunno.

Un'altra, piccola figura diafana ricorda la morte di un bambino, travolto da cavalli di passaggio.
Una volta l'anno, queste figure si riuniscono e formano un vero e proprio corteo di anime in pena.
Sono spettri di incappucciati in processione, vaganti nelle notti di giugno, con fiaccole intorno al Castello, come monaci in funzione sepolcrale.


L'antica presenza dei Templari

E' strano che questi fenomeni non siano stati collegati ai Cavalieri Templari, che possedettero il maniero alla fine del 1100.

Da tempo il famoso ordine crociato è associato a storie di intrighi e vendette, narrate sul filo del mistero.
I cavalieri del Tempio furono accusati di eresia e negromanzia dalla Chiesa e mandati al rogo, a centinaia, ai primi del Trecento.
Secondo varie leggende, le loro maledizioni in punto di morte colsero nel segno.

I loro Castelli sono spesso immaginati come scenari di incontri segreti e riunioni esoteriche.

http://www.leonardoderasmo.com/I fantasmi al Castello della Rotta.html


----------



## Old belledejour (13 Ottobre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Certo che esistono
> Finchè son vive però....
> Poi, quando crepano, stanno in pace pure loro e non rompono le palle a nessuno.......


sicuro? Se vuoi ti dò l'indirizzo di una casa, ci vai e poi mi dici.


----------



## Old Jesus (13 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> sicuro? Se vuoi ti dò l'indirizzo di una casa, ci vai e poi mi dici.


OK. 
Aspetto i dettagli.


----------



## Old belledejour (13 Ottobre 2008)

disperso ha detto:


> facciamo così:
> 
> Il Castello della Rotta, a Moncalieri, spiriti, spettri ed immagini lemuriche sono veramente tanti, forse addirittura troppi.
> 
> ...


Guarda finchè leggi 400/500/800 pensi che siano tradizioni.
Poi accadono cose strane nel 2008 e ti metti alla ricerca di ste cose..


----------



## tatitati (13 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Infatti..
> da questa tua affermazione mi è venuta in mente una cosa, e ti/vi chiedo se secondo voi esistono le anime dannate. Cioè quelle che non riescono a trovar pace nè in cielo e nè in terra.
> Una specie di Sam in Gost.


 
sì. ma non parlerei di anime dannate ma ben sì di anime che hanno in sospeso qualcos aqui e non possono andarsene. c ene sono purtroppo...


----------



## Old disperso (13 Ottobre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Vengo a benedirti la casa..... Birra consacrata....


ma potevi dirlo subito!!

Ho la casa molto grande quindi portane un po'


----------



## Old Jesus (13 Ottobre 2008)

disperso ha detto:


> ma potevi dirlo subito!!
> 
> Ho la casa molto grande quindi portane un po'


Sabato prox va bene ?


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Prima bisognerebbe vedere se esistono le anime... cosa in sè difficile da credere, in quanto è assai probabile che tutto quello che costruisce la nostra identità (memoria, pensieri, autocoscienza) andrà irrimediabilmente perso quando il nostro cervello morirà e si decomporrà.


io non credo affatto che sia così.
Assolutamente
Anzi, sono curiosissima di sapere che c'è dopo.


----------



## Old disperso (13 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Guarda finchè leggi 400/500/800 pensi che siano tradizioni.
> Poi accadono cose strane nel 2008 e ti metti alla ricerca di ste cose..



no assolutamente questo castello è a circa mezz'ora da torino e ci sono stato parecchie volte...onestamente fantasmi zero però posso garantirti che la sensazione di disagio e palpabile.
Una volta siamo andati con dei ragazzi che non conoscevano la storia di questo posto e appena siamo arrivati han chiesto se potevamo tornare indietro perché il posto era troppo tetro...la cosa strana è che a prima vista è un classico castello romanico squadrato...visto dalla statale sembra una cascina...


----------



## Old Jesus (13 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io non credo affatto che sia così.
> Assolutamente
> Anzi, sono curiosissima di sapere che c'è dopo.


Se vuoi una mano...... sto qua....


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Ottobre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Se vuoi una mano...... sto qua....


perchè?? sei già morto??


----------



## Old disperso (13 Ottobre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Sabato prox va bene ?



si si sento il maligno in casa...io preparo un pezzo di cinghiale benedetto per dare più forza al rito!


----------



## Old Jesus (13 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè?? sei già morto??


Ma cosa hai capito ?

Io parlavo di una mano nel trapasso. 

Lì hai bisogno di uno ben vivo che ti seghi la carotide a puntino.......


----------



## tatitati (13 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè?? sei già morto??


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Ottobre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ma cosa hai capito ?
> 
> Io parlavo di una mano nel trapasso.
> 
> Lì hai bisogno di uno ben vivo che ti seghi la carotide a puntino.......


ah. No grazie.


----------



## Old Jesus (13 Ottobre 2008)

disperso ha detto:


> si si sento il maligno in casa...io preparo un pezzo di cinghiale benedetto per dare più forza al rito!


Indicami la strada dall'aereoporto per raggiungerti. 
Oppure vieni a prendermi, ti va ?
Arrivo intorno alle 16......


----------



## Old belledejour (13 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> sì. ma non parlerei di anime dannate ma ben sì di anime che hanno in sospeso qualcos aqui e non possono andarsene. c ene sono purtroppo...



Io penso che siano quelle a cui la vita è stata strappata.
E sono convinta di averne percepito la presenza. Conoscevo delle leggende, credevo fosse sciocchezzuole, ho scherzato su ste cose, e ho "invocato" quest'anima che si è vendicata.
Mi sento pazza a scriverlo, ma è cosi.
Non ci si crede finchè non ci si tocca con mano.


----------



## Old disperso (13 Ottobre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Indicami la strada dall'aereoporto per raggiungerti.
> Oppure vieni a prendermi, ti va ?
> Arrivo intorno alle 16......


Allora sabato travagghio fino alle 19e30 ma non so se sono all'aereoporto o in via foggia tu quanto ti fermi?

qui fanno la fiera del gusto...orgasmi multipli per le papille gustative!!


----------



## Old Jesus (13 Ottobre 2008)

disperso ha detto:


> Allora sabato travagghio fino alle 19e30 ma non so se sono all'aereoporto o in via foggia tu quanto ti fermi?
> 
> qui fanno la fiera del gusto...orgasmi multipli per le papille gustative!!


Io vado proprio lì. Pernotto solo sabato, purtroppo..... Domenica ho una presentazione al salone e riparto in tarda serata.


----------



## tatitati (13 Ottobre 2008)

nemmeno ti fermi per disperderti un po' ?


----------



## Nobody (13 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io non credo affatto che sia così.
> Assolutamente
> Anzi, sono curiosissima di sapere che c'è dopo.


 Il tempo passa veloce... quello psicologico poi, accelera con l'età. Tieni a freno la curiosità, non ci vorrà molto.


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il tempo passa veloce... quello psicologico poi, accelera con l'età. Tieni a freno la curiosità, non ci vorrà molto.


più si va avanti con l'età e meno fa paura.
Forse perchè hai la consapevolezza che ci sia dell'altro. Per me è così
Non so.


----------



## Old Jesus (13 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> nemmeno ti fermi per disperderti un po' ?


Per disperdersi basta un attimo.....


----------



## Old disperso (13 Ottobre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Io vado proprio lì. Pernotto solo sabato, purtroppo..... Domenica ho una presentazione al salone e riparto in tarda serata.


allora sabato sera ci mettiamo bene d'accordo e ci becchiamo!!


----------



## Old disperso (13 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> più si va avanti con l'età e meno fa paura.
> Forse perchè hai la consapevolezza che ci sia dell'altro. Per me è così
> Non so.


non mi fa paura la morte ma l'attimo prima...quello in cui tiri le somme


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Ottobre 2008)

disperso ha detto:


> non mi fa paura la morte ma l'attimo prima...quello in cui tiri le somme


può anche non essercene il tempo..


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Infatti..
> da questa tua affermazione mi è venuta in mente una cosa, e ti/vi chiedo se *secondo voi esistono le anime dannate*. Cioè quelle che non riescono a trovar pace nè in cielo e nè in terra.
> Una specie di Sam in Gost.


Esistono anime che sono in uno stato "bloccato" per via delle proprie scelte fatte da vivi o immediatamente dopo la morte. A questi appartengono le persone che hanno manipolato tanto se stessi che sono diventati "immortali". Poiché non è saggio non poter lasciare un mondo, si trovano nella situazione a dover "chiedere" ad altri dei contributi di energia per poter continuare nella loro avventura, oppure di cambiare ancora loro destino. Questa richiesta è molto fastidiosa ed odiosa e lascia una ferita profonda nell'anima del donatore. Perciò la presenza di un'anima di questo genere non è né piacevole né desiderata.

Tutto sommato però ci sono pochissime in quanto l'insano fanatismo spirituale non prende piede se non in persone estremamente assetati di potere.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Ottobre 2008)

disperso ha detto:


> facciamo così:
> 
> Il Castello della Rotta, a Moncalieri, spiriti, spettri ed immagini lemuriche sono veramente tanti, forse addirittura troppi.


 Queste sono le cose in cui io non credo. La fantasia è in grado di tradurre energie di un posto in quello che sembra adeguato al momento, allo stato d'animo, all'umore e all'esperienza. Strano che i cavallieri vi siano solo nei castelli, e gli extraterrestri e faraoni nelle piramidi, no?

Indubbiamente tutti gli abitanti di un luogo lasciano energie che possono essere percepite dalle persone sensibili, o perfino da qualunque persona se queste energie sono molto potenti.


----------



## Nobody (13 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> più si va avanti con l'età e meno fa paura.
> *Forse perchè hai la consapevolezza che ci sia dell'altro*. *Per me è così*
> Non so.


Ho grande stima (ed un po' lo confesso, invidio) le persone con la tua fede, che come fai tu non la banalizzano in comportamenti rigidi ed assoluti.
Io sono un agnostico totale, ma spero che tu abbia ragione.


----------



## Bruja (13 Ottobre 2008)

*????*



Arthur ha detto:


> Esistono anime che sono in uno stato "bloccato" per via delle proprie scelte fatte da vivi o immediatamente dopo la morte. A questi appartengono le persone che hanno manipolato tanto se stessi che sono diventati "immortali". Poiché non è saggio non poter lasciare un mondo, si trovano nella situazione a dover "chiedere" ad altri dei contributi di energia per poter continuare nella loro avventura, oppure di cambiare ancora loro destino. Questa richiesta è molto fastidiosa ed odiosa e lascia una ferita profonda nell'anima del donatore. Perciò la presenza di un'anima di questo genere non è né piacevole né desiderata.
> 
> Tutto sommato però ci sono pochissime in quanto l'insano fanatismo spirituale non prende piede se non in persone estremamente assetati di potere.


E pensare che il nostro cervello lavora AD UN QUARTO DELLE SUE POSSIBILITA' e che qualche persona, anche molte magari, hanno facoltà di accedere a qualche dote in più? 
Già inizieremmo a domandarci quali possano essere le ulteriori doti e percezioni che ci sono consentite... e anche scientificamente questa realtà é accettata.
Si spiegherebbero molte cose, anche quelle di cosiddetti veggenti o sensitivi...e non sarebbero doti illuminate o divine ma solo ulteriori capacità di sfruttare il nostro cervello che per ora lavora al risparmio.
Bruja


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ho grande stima (ed un po' lo confesso, invidio) le persone con la tua fede, che come fai tu non la banalizzano in comportamenti rigidi ed assoluti.
> Io sono un agnostico totale, ma spero che tu abbia ragione.


grazie ma non mi riferivo alla fede...
sono razionalmente e assolutamente  convinta che la morte non sia che l'inizio di un altro percorso. Nessuna base scientifica o religiosa o filosofica.
Uso solo la mia testa e sono arrivata alla conclusione che qualche anno di vita terrena non possa essere il senso di tutto.
Tutto qua


----------



## Lettrice (13 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ho grande stima (ed un po' lo confesso, invidio) le persone con la tua fede, che come fai tu non la banalizzano in comportamenti rigidi ed assoluti.
> Io sono un agnostico totale, ma spero che tu abbia ragione.



Sfortunatamente anche io non credo ci sia un emerito accio...


----------



## Nobody (13 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> *grazie ma non mi riferivo alla fede*...
> sono razionalmente e assolutamente convinta che la morte non sia che l'inizio di un altro percorso. Nessuna base scientifica o religiosa o filosofica.
> Uso solo la mia testa e sono arrivata alla conclusione che qualche anno di vita terrena non possa essere il senso di tutto.
> Tutto qua


 Neanche io mi riferivo ad una fede religiosa... ma alla tua totale convizione sulla verità di una tesi. Che è fede.


----------



## Nobody (13 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sfortunatamente anche io non credo ci sia un emerito accio...


 Io non ne sono certo, ma propendo fortemente per il Nulla dopo la morte.
Il che, pensando ad inferni, averni, adi, spiriti malvagi, forconi ed ad altre amenità assortite, potrebbe non essere una cattiva cosa.


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> grazie ma non mi riferivo alla fede...
> sono razionalmente e assolutamente convinta che la morte non sia che l'inizio di un altro percorso. Nessuna base scientifica o religiosa o filosofica.
> Uso solo la mia testa e sono arrivata alla conclusione che qualche anno di vita terrena non possa essere il senso di tutto.
> Tutto qua


Quoto in pieno Asu!
Lasciamo perdere per carità padreterni e fantasmi cattivi, ma se il principio dice che nulla si crea, nulla si distrugge.....
Io sono convinto che "dopo" non ci possa essere odio o violenza, in quanto i presupposti per queste cose li abbiamo lasciati a far vermi due metri sotto terra, pertanto le manifestazioni negative che rientrano nell'ambito del paranormale sono convinto che derivino da cose molto più terrene.
Non affermo, ma non nego a priori, l'esistenza di "presenze", non ne provo alcun timore. Temo piuttosto i vivi.
Una ragione per l'esistenza? C'è, ma la cerchiamo troppo in alto.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> E pensare che il nostro cervello lavora AD UN QUARTO DELLE SUE POSSIBILITA' e che qualche persona, anche molte magari, hanno facoltà di accedere a qualche dote in più?
> Già inizieremmo a domandarci quali possano essere le ulteriori doti e percezioni che ci sono consentite... e anche scientificamente questa realtà é accettata.
> Si spiegherebbero molte cose, anche quelle di cosiddetti veggenti o sensitivi...e non sarebbero doti illuminate o divine ma solo ulteriori capacità di sfruttare il nostro cervello che per ora lavora al risparmio.
> Bruja


 Io faccio distinzione netta fra le cose che sa fare il corpo e le cose che sono estranee.

La mente fa parte del corpo ed è legata al cervello e ai centri nervosi, la cui potenzialità è enorme, credo che solo il 5% sia utilizzato nella norma, e il 7-10% dalle persone che esercitano l'utilizzo delle zone remote. Con la morte del corpo anche la mente scompare. Ma la mente muore più lentamente in rispetto a tutto il resto.

La cognizione del "chi sono io realmente", ossia la seconda personalità presente soprattutto negli eventi di rilievo, appartiene alla sfera spirituale, insomma l'anima, che ci precedeva come essere vivente e che continua dopo la morte del corpo e mente.

I poteri della mente sono incredibili, ma culmina se vi è anche una conoscenza approfondita del proprio corpo energetico. La memoria del corpo energetico è illimitata e registra anche i più sottili eventi per sempre. Saper accedere a queste informazioni fa della persona un mago. 

La mente al contrario è limitata e può percepire soltanto ciò che le è data di mezzi per la percezione, fra di questi segnali elettromagnetici di vario genere. La caratteristica mentale che mi affascina di più, è la capacità di percepire segnali talmente deboli che non sono percepibili dai mezzi scientifici, e che sono in grado di penetrare qualsiasi sostanza a velocità molto superiore della luce. Infatti la distanza nello spazio non presenta un ostacolo alla mente, ma alla ragione...


----------



## Lettrice (13 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io non ne sono certo, ma propendo fortemente per il Nulla dopo la morte.
> Il che, pensando ad inferni, averni, adi, spiriti malvagi, forconi ed ad altre amenità assortite, potrebbe non essere una cattiva cosa.


Penza caro che morirai e ancora non saprai che ***** c'e' dopo la morte


----------



## Nobody (13 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Penza caro che morirai e ancora non saprai che ***** c'e' dopo la morte


 Se non c'è che il Nulla, non saprò mai di aver ragione  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma la vera cosa che mi dispiace della morte, e il non sapere cosa succederà in tutti i millenni successivi.... la curiosità disattesa. Le scoperte, gli stili di vita, cosa diverrà l'uomo.


----------



## tatitati (13 Ottobre 2008)

mm, chiudila qualche finestra se no ti pigli pure la bronchite...


----------



## MK (13 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> sì. ma non parlerei di anime dannate ma ben sì di anime che hanno in sospeso qualcos aqui e non possono andarsene. c ene sono purtroppo...


Certo Tati, anime però, soltanto anime...


----------



## tatitati (13 Ottobre 2008)

perchè dici così..non hai idea di quanto soffrano... e quanto siano presenti e insistenti certe volte...


----------



## MK (13 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io non ne sono certo, ma propendo fortemente per il Nulla dopo la morte.
> Il che, pensando ad inferni, averni, adi, spiriti malvagi, forconi ed ad altre amenità assortite, potrebbe non essere una cattiva cosa.





























In effetti... Ho sempre riflettuto molto su questa cosa, se DOPO fosse tutto esattamente uguale? E non puoi fare niente per uscirne... che incubo... Il Nulla invece è rassicurante.


----------



## MK (13 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> perchè dici così..non hai idea di quanto soffrano... e quanto siano presenti e insistenti certe volte...


Lo so lo so. Ma credo nell'energia positiva.


----------



## Nobody (13 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> In effetti... Ho sempre riflettuto molto su questa cosa, *se DOPO fosse tutto esattamente uguale*? E non puoi fare niente per uscirne... che incubo... Il Nulla invece è rassicurante.


 L'Eterno Ritorno del baffone... anche quello potrebbe capitare.


----------



## LDS (13 Ottobre 2008)

ci mancano solo spiritelli, cazzate maligne e mostri! 

E' così complessa la vita "normale" di una persona che ci manca solo il paranormale. Per fortuna che sono un essere dotato di intelletto e capace di discernere la fantasia e l'immaginazione dalla vita reale. 

Fattuchiere, malocchi, maledizioni, astrologia non sono altro che stratagemmi utilizzati da chi, furbescamente, si approfitta dello stato di malessere di una persona che invece che rivolgersi ad uno specialista, bussa alla porta di un truffatore.


----------



## Minerva (13 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ci mancano solo spiritelli, cazzate maligne e mostri!
> 
> E' così complessa la vita "normale" di una persona che ci manca solo il paranormale. Per fortuna che sono un essere dotato di intelletto e capace di discernere la fantasia e l'immaginazione dalla vita reale.
> 
> Fattuchiere, malocchi, maledizioni, astrologia non sono altro che stratagemmi utilizzati da chi, furbescamente, si approfitta dello stato di malessere di una persona che invece che rivolgersi ad uno specialista, bussa alla porta di un truffatore.


 sono una scettica ma il paranormale non si limita a questo, chiudermi completamente mi sembrerebbe ottuso.
e poi apre uno spiraglio alla speranza


----------



## tatitati (14 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ci mancano solo spiritelli, cazzate maligne e mostri!
> 
> E' così complessa la vita "normale" di una persona che ci manca solo il paranormale. Per fortuna che sono un essere dotato di intelletto e capace di discernere la fantasia e l'immaginazione dalla vita reale.
> 
> Fattuchiere, malocchi, maledizioni, astrologia non sono altro che stratagemmi utilizzati da chi, furbescamente, si approfitta dello stato di malessere di una persona che invece che rivolgersi ad uno specialista, bussa alla porta di un truffatore.


 
peccato che non c'è lo smile che manda a far ein chiulo.. appena capiti dalle mie parti ti presento una persona e ti faccio ritrattare ogni tua virgola.


----------



## Old belledejour (14 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> peccato che non c'è lo smile che manda a far ein chiulo.. appena capiti dalle mie parti ti presento una persona e ti faccio ritrattare ogni tua virgola.



Ero scettica anche io! Poi vabbe.. è accaduto quel che è accaduto.
O ho sfiorato l'apoteosi della suggestione o qualcosa l'ho sentito.
Ngiorno tati


----------



## LDS (14 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> peccato che non c'è lo smile che manda a far ein chiulo.. appena capiti dalle mie parti ti presento una persona e ti faccio ritrattare ogni tua virgola.



guarda non vedo l'ora!

E' un pezzo che cerco qualcuno che mi faccia cambiare idea. Mi sono pure seduto, perchè la mia ragazza crede in queste stronzate, a milano in una parallela di via brera dalla medium con le carte che si prese 25 euro per dirmi che mi attende un futuro roseo, anche se intravede uno spettro nero che fino ad ora ho evitato. Ma per favore dio mio. La realtà non è fatta da stronzate. Ma, in fondo, come ci sono i cattolici che credono in coglionate perchè oppressi e incapaci di giustificare un evento, lo attribuiscono a Gesù, ci sono altri oppressi che credono nel malocchio, nella magia nera, nelle anime che tornano, nelle fatture. Alla fine non vi è giustificazione razionale in questi eventi, è solo la fede che ti porta a credervi. E quello che è fede non è razionale, è una dimostrazione tangibile dell'incapacità del cervello di attribuire un valore logico ad un evento.


----------



## tatitati (14 Ottobre 2008)

ah santa polenta, vivi!!!
solo perchè una ciarlatana ti dice spettro nero tu vai in paranoia? ma dddddddai!! esistono solo le energie positive e negative e vengono solo da noi stessi.
esistono riti per portare a noi queste energie positive e allontanare quelle negative. non esiste malocchio né fatture, ma solo l'energia che abbiamo in noi e che tu come molti altri non riuscite a gestire. se vuoi farmi una domanda e darmi il tuo nome di battesimo in pvt vediamo che ne viene fuori. poi se vuoi ti facico conoscere una persona che coi morti ci parla regolarmente e ti faccio stupire ...


----------



## tatitati (14 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Ero scettica anche io! Poi vabbe.. è accaduto quel che è accaduto.
> O ho sfiorato l'apoteosi della suggestione o qualcosa l'ho sentito.
> Ngiorno tati


 
ciao bellezza


----------



## MK (14 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> ah santa polenta, vivi!!!
> solo perchè una ciarlatana ti dice spettro nero tu vai in paranoia? ma dddddddai!! esistono solo le energie positive e negative *e vengono solo da noi stessi.*


Sull'energia positiva e negativa sono d'accordo. Ma non viene soltanto da noi stessi. Persone negative esistono, e se hai la fortuna di sentirle ti puoi difendere...


----------



## LDS (14 Ottobre 2008)

Ascolta tati, di cose strambe nella vita ne ho viste. Un mio amico è maestro di escapologia e si libera in meno di un minuto a testa in giù da una camicia di forza legata per di più con le catenone intorno. E questo era mio compagno di classe alle medie. Con le carte so fare un sacco di giochi, con la matematica pure. Lasciami stare quello che non è dimostrabile scientificamente perchè per me non esiste. E oltre ad essere una presa di posizione è razionale.


----------



## LDS (14 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sull'energia positiva e negativa sono d'accordo. Ma non viene soltanto da noi stessi. Persone negative esistono, e se hai la fortuna di sentirle ti puoi difendere...



persone negative? gradirei un esempio di persona con energia negativa.


----------



## MK (14 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> persone negative? gradirei un esempio di persona con energia negativa.


Ci sono persone senza anima. Senza morale male assoluto. Esistono.


----------



## LDS (14 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ci sono persone senza anima. Senza morale male assoluto. Esistono.



certo che esistono, le persone cattive esistono. Sono, infatti, malati, clinicamente da internare e da curare. Non hanno energia negativa, sono malati.


----------



## MK (14 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> certo che esistono, le persone cattive esistono. Sono, infatti, malati, clinicamente da internare e da curare. Non hanno energia negativa, sono malati.


Per me i malati sono quelli che le difese contro le persone cattive non le hanno...


----------



## Mari' (14 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> certo che esistono, le persone cattive esistono. Sono, infatti, malati, clinicamente da internare e da curare. Non hanno energia negativa, sono malati.



Tu pensi che la cattiveria sia una malattia?


----------



## LDS (14 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tu pensi che la cattiveria sia una malattia?



facendo una differenza fra cattiverie si. 

Esempio 1. 

Uno stupratore seriale di bambine di 5 anni che prova piacere nel seviziarle è una persona cattiva che senza dubbio è malata e va curata.

Esempio 2.

Ti trombi la moglie del tuo migliore amico. Mi sembra una bella cattiveria, ma non per questo sei malato.

Esempio 3.

Una vecchina sta attraversando la strada con la spesa che pesa più di lei, fa fatica. Passi tu a piedi con niente in mano, la guardi e non la aiuti. Mi sembra una cattiveria anche questa, ma non sei malato.

Io intendevo persone cattive.


----------



## LDS (14 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Per me i malati sono quelli che le difese contro le persone cattive non le hanno...



questa me la dovresti spiegare.


----------



## MK (14 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> questa me la dovresti spiegare.


Le persone deboli, che difese non ne hanno, che non VEDONO la cattiveria o meglio, la mancanza di anima. Che è molto peggio della cattiveria...


----------



## LDS (14 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Le persone deboli, che difese non ne hanno, che non VEDONO la cattiveria o meglio, la mancanza di anima. Che è molto peggio della cattiveria...



guarda io non credo e non vedo alcuna anima. E' il mio cervello, la mia cultura, il mio vivere nel rispetto delle regole che mi fa scegliere fra il giusto e lo sbagliato. E ti assicuro che non mi sento debole e oppresso, nè, tantomeno, peggio di un cattivo.


----------



## MK (14 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> guarda io non credo e non vedo alcuna anima. E' il mio cervello, la mia cultura, il mio vivere nel rispetto delle regole che mi fa scegliere fra il giusto e lo sbagliato. E ti assicuro che non mi sento debole e oppresso, nè, tantomeno, peggio di un cattivo.


Mica parlavo di te... parlavo in generale.

ps un po' di zucchero nella spremuta?


----------



## tatitati (14 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sull'energia positiva e negativa sono d'accordo. Ma non viene soltanto da noi stessi. Persone negative esistono, e se hai la fortuna di sentirle ti puoi difendere...


 
se sei sempre positiva nulla può farti del male.


----------



## Mari' (14 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> facendo una differenza fra cattiverie si.
> 
> Esempio 1.
> 
> ...


Hai fatto tre tipi di persone dove c'e': Il malato, quello egoista, e lo strafottente OK ... presentami un esempio di una persona cattiva.


----------



## tatitati (14 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Ascolta tati, di cose strambe nella vita ne ho viste. Un mio amico è maestro di escapologia e si libera in meno di un minuto a testa in giù da una camicia di forza legata per di più con le catenone intorno. E questo era mio compagno di classe alle medie. Con le carte so fare un sacco di giochi, con la matematica pure. Lasciami stare quello che non è dimostrabile scientificamente perchè per me non esiste. E oltre ad essere una presa di posizione è razionale.


appunto. sei troppo razionale.


----------



## MK (14 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> se sei sempre positiva nulla può farti del male.


I know.


----------



## tatitati (14 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ci sono persone senza anima. Senza morale male assoluto. Esistono.


sì e sono le più pericolose perchè non avendo la vita che vogliono assorbono le nergie positive degli altri. in questo credo anche perchè l'ho vissuto.


----------



## tatitati (14 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> facendo una differenza fra cattiverie si.
> 
> Esempio 1.
> 
> ...


senza luce dentro.. senza anima, senza energia.. la prendono agli altri. questo io intendo per persone negative. se sei positivo ti attorni di persone positive allegre.. se sei negativo te la chiami come diciamo in gergo.. è l'atteggiamento mentale è il pensiero che fa la differenza.
se pensi che arriverai in ritardo ala lavorocosì sarà. se pensi di essere sfigato così sarà. se pensi di essere molto gnocca gli altri lo vedono


----------



## MK (14 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> sì e sono le più pericolose perchè non avendo la vita che vogliono assorbono le nergie positive degli altri. in questo credo anche perchè l'ho vissuto.


Ne ho conosciute due, entrambe non mi guardavano negli occhi. Soprattutto una l'ho sentita subito negativa. Di brutto...


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> senza luce dentro.. senza anima, senza energia.. la prendono agli altri. questo io intendo per persone negative. se sei positivo ti attorni di persone positive allegre.. se sei negativo te la chiami come diciamo in gergo.. è l'atteggiamento mentale è il pensiero che fa la differenza.
> se pensi che arriverai in ritardo ala lavorocosì sarà. se pensi di essere sfigato così sarà. *se pensi di essere molto gnocca gli altri lo vedono
> 
> 
> ...




con gli occhiali tridimensionali?


----------



## brugola (14 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> [/b]
> 
> con gli occhiali tridimensionali?


buongiorno serpetta !!


----------



## tatitati (14 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> [/b]
> 
> con gli occhiali tridimensionali?


a te devo aver fatto qualcosa in un avita precedente...
vuoi un anello in fimo? 18  euro.


----------



## tatitati (14 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ne ho conosciute due, entrambe non mi guardavano negli occhi. Soprattutto una l'ho sentita subito negativa. Di brutto...


le sento a pelle.. questa però si era travestita da agnellino.. è stata dura ma me la sono levata dai maroni. mi stava portando via tutto.


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> a te devo aver fatto qualcosa in un avita precedente...
> vuoi un anello in fimo? 18 euro.


cos'è il fimo?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> persone negative? gradirei un esempio di persona con energia negativa.





Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ci sono persone senza anima. Senza morale male assoluto. Esistono.


Parlate di due cose distinte. Ci sono persone con energie negative perché fanno un uso sbagliato della loro conoscenza. E ci sono persone negative, perche fanno un uso sbagliato della loro vita.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> se sei sempre positiva nulla può farti del male.


 Non concordo. Cerco di vivere positivamente e spesso mi riesce. Ma sono anche facilmente vittima di chi intenzionalmente vuole fare del male. L'unica differenza forse è che recupero più facilmente perché di indole non mi abbatto per una partita persa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> cos'è il fimo?


 Una pasta modellabile che si indurisce con la cottura.


----------



## tatitati (14 Ottobre 2008)

annina lo vuoi o no?.....


----------



## Old Buscopann (14 Ottobre 2008)

Secondo me chi non crede nel paranormale è uno sciocco. Non credere significa affermare implicitamente che tutto quello che c'era da spiegare è già stato spiegato.

Buscopann


----------



## Verena67 (14 Ottobre 2008)

Busco, cosa intendi per paranormale?

Il campo è vastissimo, eh....!


----------



## Bruja (14 Ottobre 2008)

*appunto*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Busco, cosa intendi per paranormale?
> 
> Il campo è vastissimo, eh....!


Para-normale per me rientra in quello che non possiamo spiegare ma che ha comunque una risposta che potrebbe essere scientifica.
Per assurdo i gemelli monozigoti hanno una struttura cerebrale assimilabile e da tempo gli si riconosce una certa forma telepatica... se però andiamo  in altri campi.... é tutto da valutare e da dimostrare, comprese altre dimensioni spaziotemporali.
Bruja


----------



## Old Buscopann (14 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> *Para-normale per me rientra in quello che non possiamo spiegare ma che ha comunque una risposta che potrebbe essere scientifica.*
> Per assurdo i gemelli monozigoti hanno una struttura cerebrale assimilabile e da tempo gli si riconosce una certa forma telepatica... se però andiamo in altri campi.... é tutto da valutare e da dimostrare, comprese altre dimensioni spaziotemporali.
> Bruja


Ha risposto Bruja per me

Buscopann


----------



## Verena67 (14 Ottobre 2008)

Scusa, Busco, non avevo mica capito la tua frase di prima...pardon!


----------



## Nobody (15 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Secondo me chi non crede nel paranormale è uno sciocco. Non credere significa affermare implicitamente che tutto quello che c'era da spiegare è già stato spiegato.
> 
> Buscopann


 Non credere per partito preso è una cosa. Esercitare un sano scetticismo un'altra. Per fatti straordinari, occorrono prove straordinarie. Tutto qui. Altrimenti, dovresti credere anche al grande unicorno rosa in orbita attorno a Giove.


----------



## La Lupa (15 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non credere per partito preso è una cosa. Esercitare un sano scetticismo un'altra. Per fatti straordinari, occorrono prove straordinarie. Tutto qui. Altrimenti, dovresti credere anche al grande unicorno rosa in orbita attorno a Giove.


A no?


----------



## Nobody (15 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> A no?


In effetti non potresti dimostrarmi che non esiste...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Spesso ci si dimentica che l'onere della prova spetta a chi sostiene fatti poco verosimili. Uno dice di poter spostare gli oggetti col pensiero? Bene, che lo dimostri in laboratorio.


----------



## Lettrice (15 Ottobre 2008)

Non ci credo solo perche' e' rosa...


----------



## LDS (15 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> In effetti non potresti dimostrarmi che non esiste...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ma come.......in laboratorio no! però per la strada con le carte ti predice il futuro! e ci sono anche i beoti che ci credono ovviamente che sono più beoti di chi li truffa!


----------



## Bruja (15 Ottobre 2008)

*LdS*



Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Ma come.......in laboratorio no! però per la strada con le carte ti predice il futuro! e ci sono anche i beoti che ci credono ovviamente che sono più beoti di chi li truffa!


Sii tollerante e possibilista come il tuo nick... 
Ognuno crede e si rapporta con quello che più lo incuriosisce e gli é affine.
Io ho sempre detto che posso anche credere ai miracoli, ci mancherebbe, ma per spazzare via la possibilità di autosuggestione vorrei vedere per una volta non la vista ridata ad un cieco o di far camminare un paralitico, ma che ad esempio un arto ricrescesse, oppure che un demente conclamato diventasse "sano di mente".
Però non mi permetto di giudicare ocriticare chi crede ed ha fede in questi eventi. 
Credo che, in forma più discorsiva e corrente, sia la stessa cosa per le arti divinatorie in genere.
Bruja


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> In effetti non potresti dimostrarmi che non esiste...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ormai, anche i laboratori non sono più affidabili.


----------



## Old Italia1 (15 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ne ho conosciute due, entrambe non mi guardavano negli occhi. Soprattutto una l'ho sentita subito negativa. Di brutto...


bon...comincia a precisare se parli di me....anzi, CHE NON parli di me....


----------



## Nobody (16 Ottobre 2008)

Arthur ha detto:


> Ormai, anche i laboratori non sono più affidabili.


Si vabbè... allora affidati ai ghostbusters


----------



## tatitati (16 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Ma come.......in laboratorio no! però per la strada con le carte ti predice il futuro! e ci sono anche i beoti che ci credono ovviamente che sono più beoti di chi li truffa!


 
ma la pianti?


----------



## Old Buscopann (16 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si vabbè... allora affidati ai ghostbusters



L'unicorno rosa che vola non è un fenomeno paranormale, ma un animale di fantasia.
Non si parla di credere alle leggende, alle fiabe che si raccontano ai bambini, agli UFO o cose di questo genere. Il paranormale sono fenomeni osservabili o che si sono osservati (in cui non è nemmeno necessaria in questo caso la condizione di "riproducibilità") e per i quali non esiste una spiegazione scientifica basate sulle nostre conoscenze attuali.
Chi non crede a queste cose è uno sciocco, perchè nega un'evidenza. Sarebbe come far vedere una bottiglia verde a qualcuno e quel qualcuno ti risponde che è impossibile che sia verde, ma è rosa perchè non possono esistere bottiglie verdi.

Buscopann


----------



## tatitati (16 Ottobre 2008)

ciao busco. non lavori oggi?


----------



## Nobody (16 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> L'unicorno rosa che vola non è un fenomeno paranormale, ma un animale di fantasia.
> Non si parla di credere alle leggende, alle fiabe che si raccontano ai bambini, agli UFO o cose di questo genere. Il paranormale sono fenomeni osservabili o che si sono osservati (in cui non è nemmeno necessaria in questo caso la condizione di "riproducibilità") e per i quali non esiste una spiegazione scientifica basate sulle nostre conoscenze attuali.
> Chi non crede a queste cose è uno sciocco, perchè nega un'evidenza. Sarebbe come far vedere una bottiglia verde a qualcuno e quel qualcuno ti risponde che è impossibile che sia verde, ma è rosa perchè non possono esistere bottiglie verdi.
> 
> Buscopann


Chi non crede a questa cosa, cosa? A quale fenomeni dimostrati scientificamente ti riferisci? Comunque andrei piano a dare dello sciocco a qualcuno...
L'unicorno rosa esiste. Dimostrami il contrario, se puoi. 
E' solo un esempio per far capire che le prove inconfutabili spettano a chi afferma qualcosa di bizzarro. Spiacente, ma la scienza ragiona così.
Non dico che sono certo che non esista la telecinesi... dico che ammetto la sua possibilità. Ma per crederci, dev'essere dimostrata e riproducibile.
Sennò potrei dire, come fai tu, che è sciocco chi ci crede a priori... ma non mi permetto. E' solo ingenuo.


----------



## tatitati (16 Ottobre 2008)

io una volta ho vomitato


----------



## Nobody (16 Ottobre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> io una volta ho vomitato


 Capita anche ai migliori!


----------



## MK (16 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> bon...comincia a precisare se parli di me....anzi, CHE NON parli di me....


Non parlo di te. E di nessuno che frequenta, legge o scrive nel forum.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> L'unicorno rosa che vola non è un fenomeno paranormale, ma un animale di fantasia.
> Non si parla di credere alle leggende, alle fiabe che si raccontano ai bambini, agli UFO o cose di questo genere. Il paranormale sono fenomeni osservabili o che si sono osservati (in cui non è nemmeno necessaria in questo caso la condizione di "riproducibilità") e per i quali non esiste una spiegazione scientifica basate sulle nostre conoscenze attuali.
> Chi non crede a queste cose è uno sciocco, perchè nega un'evidenza. Sarebbe come far vedere una bottiglia verde a qualcuno e quel qualcuno ti risponde che è impossibile che sia verde, ma è rosa perchè non possono esistere bottiglie verdi.
> 
> Buscopann


 Quoto.


----------



## LDS (16 Ottobre 2008)

ragazzi ma perchè non si fa un ragionamento che segue un filo logico e razionale?

Aristotele sosteneva che il sole ruotasse intorno alla terra, che il centro del mondo fosse la terra. E' stato così per lunghissimo tempo, poi un giorno arrivò Galileo che dimostrò scientificamente, non ciarlatanando, che non è così che andavano le cose. 
Tutti sappiamo come finì la storia. 

Ci sono eventi che al momento il nostro cervello, la nostra cultura, il nostro sapere non è in grado di spiegare scientificamente. Questo non significa che ciò che non è spiegabile con la scienza sia per forza paranormale o divino. Significa che non ci sono competenze adatte a dare giustificazione.

Se tu mi dici che credi nello spirito, mi dici che hai conosciuto gente che ti racconta la tua vita non conoscendoti perchè ha sensazionali doti, io sono scettico. C'è un motivo se non è scienza parlare con i morti, ma è, evidentemente, un credo di poche persone.

Ti faccio un altro esempio. 

Vai in un centro benessere, parla con il titolare, o con un consulente del benessere che esercita questo lavoro da più di vent'anni. Ti saprà dire guardandoti se fumi, se mangi in modo naturale, se sei stressato. Guardandoti ti dice quanto pesi, quanto sei alto, ti dice se ti fanno male i piedi o se in base alla camminata ti fanno male le ossa e dove. 
Non è un mago, è semplicemente allenato, preparato e attento ai particolari. 

Avete mai fatto corsi motivazionali? Ci sono alcune persone che riescono con le parole a farvi ridere e dopo 2 secondi a farvi piangere. Ci sono venditori che con 5 domande casuali sanno dirvi quanto guadagnate, quando pagate di affitto e che non avete soldi per arrivare alla fine del mese, che il vostro cane sta morendo e che la vostra vita è sorretta da 3 fili di nylon.

Con questo voglio dire, che prima di affermare che ci sia qualche essere umano dotato di particolari poteri sovrannaturali di cui ignoriamo la fattezza, bisogna dimostrarlo.
E' da beoti dire esiste senza prova. E' difficile credere che si possa parlare con i morti se è scientificamente impossibile farlo. 

Gabriella, non volevo dare del beota a chi crede negli spiriti, sostenevo la tesi che se non mi provi l'esistenza di un fenomeno, attribuendo al tuo credo, un fatto non dimostrabile, per me sei un beota.


----------



## Old Italia1 (16 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non parlo di te. E di nessuno che frequenta, legge o scrive nel forum.


bene. 
grazie.


----------



## Old Italia1 (16 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ragazzi ma perchè non si fa un ragionamento che segue un filo logico e razionale?
> 
> Aristotele sosteneva che il sole ruotasse intorno alla terra, che il centro del mondo fosse la terra. E' stato così per lunghissimo tempo, poi un giorno arrivò *Galileo* che dimostrò scientificamente, non ciarlatanando, che non è così che andavano le cose.
> Tutti sappiamo come finì la storia.
> ...


casomai arrivo Copernico e poi Keplero...


----------



## LDS (16 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> casomai arrivo Copernico e poi Keplero...



Italia con tutto il bene che ti voglio.....


----------



## Old Italia1 (16 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Italia con tutto il bene che ti voglio.....


così mi fai arrossire...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Ottobre 2008)

Se facciamo un discorso serio, impiegando la logica, si arriverà presto a un punto dove la scienza non ci arriva, con tutta la buona volontà, e dove però continuano esistere cose spiegabili e inspiegabili. C'è poi chi lo mette sul lato religioso, chi sul paranormale. Sia la religione che il paranormale sono terreni fertili per ogni genere di ipotesi, che vanno dal serio al ridicolo. Ma al di là delle ipotesi ci sono fenomeni che possono esser causati o percepiti dalle persone. Soprattutto da persone che non si lasciano sfuggire nulla.


----------



## Bruja (17 Ottobre 2008)

*humm*



Arthur ha detto:


> Se facciamo un discorso serio, impiegando la logica, si arriverà presto a un punto dove la scienza non ci arriva, con tutta la buona volontà, e dove però continuano esistere cose spiegabili e inspiegabili. C'è poi chi lo mette sul lato religioso, chi sul paranormale. Sia la religione che il paranormale sono terreni fertili per ogni genere di ipotesi, che vanno dal serio al ridicolo. Ma al di là delle ipotesi ci sono fenomeni che possono esser causati o percepiti dalle persone. Soprattutto da persone che non si lasciano sfuggire nulla.


Infatti avevo parlato di parziale impiego delle nostre capacità cerebrali... per quel che ci é dato sapere e conoscere adesso e con quello che riusciamo ad usare della nostre facoltà.
Bruja


x LdS
Con Busco si era arrivati, in modo più stringato, alle tue conclusioni tanto ben diffusamente argomentate; adesso conosciamo quello che la scienza attuale ci permette di spiegare, ma la scienza evolve e nel tempo avremo sempre più nuove spiegazioni e chiarimenti etc...


----------



## Nobody (17 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ragazzi ma perchè non si fa un ragionamento che segue un filo logico e razionale?
> 
> Aristotele sosteneva che il sole ruotasse intorno alla terra, che il centro del mondo fosse la terra. E' stato così per lunghissimo tempo, poi un giorno arrivò Galileo che dimostrò scientificamente, non ciarlatanando, che non è così che andavano le cose.
> Tutti sappiamo come finì la storia.
> ...


 Esatto... molti fenomeni oggi perfettamente spiegabili in passato erano avvolti in un alone di mistero. Ci sono tante cose ancora inspiegabili... ok, e quindi? Ogni tesi che tenta di farlo, deve essere sottoposta a sperimentazione e dev'essere riproducibile. Altrimenti sono solo pensieri in libertà.


----------



## Old belledejour (17 Ottobre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Esatto... molti fenomeni oggi perfettamente spiegabili in passato erano avvolti in un alone di mistero. Ci sono tante cose ancora inspiegabili... ok, e quindi? Ogni tesi che tenta di farlo, deve essere sottoposta a sperimentazione e dev'essere riproducibile. Altrimenti sono solo pensieri in libertà.



Ci sono tante cose inspiegabili.. 

o accadono davvero
o l'inconscio è cosi meraviglioso che davvero è capace di far accadere l'impossibile.

Io sono sempre stata convinta della seconda ipotesi, anche quando mi sono successe cose assurde in una casa che affacciava su un castello dove si narrano le solite leggende d'amore, di morte e di spiriti.
Ma quando una persona che non sa nulla o quasi di me mi dice:
- tu in quella casa hai perso delle cose ( è vero e come cavolo l'ha fatto a sapere non so)
- in quella casa c'erano 4 specchi
a me il dubbio viene.


----------



## Bruja (17 Ottobre 2008)

*mah..*

Lo dico con molta prudenza e senza altra intenzione che parlarne.
Pare che gli animali abbiano una sensitività che noi ce la sognamo.
Tutti sappiamo che loro percepiscono molto prima qualunque evento naturale od affettivo che capiti... e non credo dipenda da nulla di paranormale ma solo da una migliore e pià raffinata capacità percettiva che non non abbiamo o.... forse, che abbiamo perso con l'evoluzione intellettuale e tecnologica.
Non vi é mai capitato di non stare bene ed il solo essere vivente che lo capisce al volo é il vostro animale da compagnia?
Avete mai visto il vostro animale prima di un temporale, di una (non ve la auguro) scossa sismica, di una bufera di vento? Insomma rientra in quelle facoltà che hanno certamente una spiegazione scientifica (al momento non accertata in termini provati in laboratorio) ma che poco hanno a che fare con la paranormalità nel senso che la intendiamo, o malintendiamo noi.  
Ci avete fatto caso che gli animali riconoscono prima e molto meglio di noi le persone negative o malvagie?
Bruja


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Lo dico con molta prudenza e senza altra intenzione che parlarne.
> Pare che gli animali abbiano una sensitività che noi ce la sognamo.
> Tutti sappiamo che loro percepiscono molto prima qualunque evento naturale od affettivo che capiti... e non credo dipenda da nulla di paranormale ma solo da una migliore e pià raffinata capacità percettiva che non non abbiamo o.... forse, che abbiamo perso con l'evoluzione intellettuale e tecnologica.
> Non vi é mai capitato di non stare bene ed il solo essere vivente che lo capisce al volo é il vostro animale da compagnia?
> ...


quoto interamente


----------



## Old belledejour (17 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Lo dico con molta prudenza e senza altra intenzione che parlarne.
> Pare che gli animali abbiano una sensitività che noi ce la sognamo.
> Tutti sappiamo che loro percepiscono molto prima qualunque evento naturale od affettivo che capiti... e non credo dipenda da nulla di paranormale ma solo da una migliore e pià raffinata capacità percettiva che non non abbiamo o.... forse, che abbiamo perso con l'evoluzione intellettuale e tecnologica.
> Non vi é mai capitato di non stare bene ed il solo essere vivente che lo capisce al volo é il vostro animale da compagnia?
> ...


Sono d'accordo su tutto.


----------



## Nobody (21 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Lo dico con molta prudenza e senza altra intenzione che parlarne.
> Pare che gli animali abbiano una sensitività che noi ce la sognamo.
> Tutti sappiamo che loro percepiscono molto prima qualunque evento naturale od affettivo che capiti... e non credo dipenda da nulla di paranormale ma solo da una migliore e pià raffinata capacità percettiva che non non abbiamo o.... forse, che abbiamo perso con l'evoluzione intellettuale e tecnologica.
> Non vi é mai capitato di non stare bene ed il solo essere vivente che lo capisce al volo é il vostro animale da compagnia?
> ...


 I loro sensi captano il mondo in maniera diversa dai nostri... hanno uno spettro elettromagnetico nel campo del visibile diverso, e lo stesso vale per i suoni.
Molti di loro leggono i campi magnetici, disegnano con un radar biologico interi scenari.
Insomma, vivono in un mondo che non è il nostro. Ma da qui a parlare di fenomeni paranormali ce ne corre.


----------



## Bruja (21 Ottobre 2008)

*m.m.*



moltimodi ha detto:


> I loro sensi captano il mondo in maniera diversa dai nostri... hanno uno spettro elettromagnetico nel campo del visibile diverso, e lo stesso vale per i suoni.
> Molti di loro leggono i campi magnetici, disegnano con un radar biologico interi scenari.
> Insomma, vivono in un mondo che non è il nostro. Ma da qui a parlare di fenomeni paranormali ce ne corre.


Come appunto si diceva con Busco circa la convinzione che di para.... ci sia solo quello che la scienza ancora non sa spiegare; e credo che abbia molto altro da dirci, appena potrà.
Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (21 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> *Avete mai visto il vostro animale prima di un temporale, di una (non ve la auguro) scossa sismica, di una bufera di vento? Insomma rientra in quelle facoltà che hanno certamente una spiegazione scientifica (al momento non accertata in termini provati in laboratorio) ma che poco hanno a che fare con la paranormalità nel senso che la intendiamo, o malintendiamo noi...*


Mi aggancio al tuo post per dire una cosa in proposito e poi tacere per sempre.






La spiegazione scientifica è solo una decodificazione, in un linguaggio comprensibile all'uomo, di eventi che esitono di per se stessi e non perchè l'uomo li ha, appunto, decrittati.

La scienza è il nome e cognome in lingua umana di ciò che esiste.
Con o senza l'uomo.

La "vita" se ne impippa di ciò che può essere o meno comprovato in laboratorio.


----------



## Bruja (21 Ottobre 2008)

*La Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Mi aggancio al tuo post per dire una cosa in proposito e poi tacere per sempre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come taci per sempre??? Ma la ululi pure cara la mia signora Lupa mica capita spesso di sentire ululati imperiali!!!
Bruja

p.s. Ho segnato in blu una definizione che ritengo ottima


----------



## Nobody (22 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Come appunto si diceva con Busco circa la convinzione che di para.... ci sia solo quello che la scienza ancora non sa spiegare; e credo che abbia molto altro da dirci, appena potrà.
> Bruja


 Su questo sono totalmente d'accordo... c'è ancora la meta-fisica, perchè la fisica, pur avendo fatto passi da gigante, è ancora piccina nelle sue rappresentazioni. Pian piano però, l'oscurità in cui si nascondevano comodamente i vari dei, si restringe.


----------



## Kid (22 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Credete nei fenomeni paranormali? Io no e non voglio crederci! Non sono credente figuriamoci se credo ai malocchi, alle fatture, all'oroscopo, alle carte e cose simili.
> Il fatto è che però ho conosciuto una persona che mi ha lasciata un tantino interdetta.
> 
> Voi cosa ne pensate? quali sono le vostre esperienze?


Dipende cosa intendi per paranormale. Ad esempio credo nella pranoterapia perchè l'ho provata, ma non la considero una cosa paranormale. Se invece intendi fantasmi e ufo, le cose sono due:

- credo che forme di vita intelligenti aliene, non troverebbero nulla di interessante sulla terra, ma è molto probabile ci siano da qualche parte
- fantasmi... che c***** vogliono? Sei morto? Fai il morto!


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> fantasmi... che c***** vogliono? Sei morto? Fai il morto!
























   stai meglio oggi Kid, sono contenta


----------



## Kid (22 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> stai meglio oggi Kid, sono contenta


----------

